# A. Lange & SÃ¶hne - Amazing Photos



## wotsch (Jan 5, 2011)

There's a member of a German forum who collects Lange & SÃ¶hne watches and posts quite the most amazing photos of them on the forum.

His latest has just arrived and he posted the photos today:

http://uhrforum.de/a...alender-t124917

I'd recommend you to take a look. Don't worry if you don't speak German, just look at the phenomenal photos.

In a nutshell, his post gives the dimensions and power reserve of the watch and says that he ordered in January 2010 and had to wait 3 years for delivery (!). The responses are all along the lines of "Wonderful watch, wonderful photos, worth the wait, thank you for posting".

A few other posts of his, with similar quality photos of some of his other Langes:

http://uhrforum.de/l...onograph-t76411 <- unbelievable movement photos!

http://uhrforum.de/l...atograph-t72962 <- unbelievable movement photos!

http://uhrforum.de/a...eitwerk-t122266 <- my grail, in white gold

http://uhrforum.de/a...ange-1-a-t84472

http://uhrforum.de/a...5-auf-ab-t77386

Oh, for just one of these beauties...

-wotsch


----------



## Chukas (Aug 7, 2008)

Wow, great photo's for a great looking watch


----------



## Kevin Glover (Oct 14, 2008)

Great photos... Shame the watch is too big for him, the lugs are hanging outside his wrist!!


----------



## harryblakes7 (Oct 1, 2010)

Stunning............most of the movements on these are actually made of a German silver amalgam, so the make the parts for the movement, assemble it to check it all works ok together, then completely strip the movement, polish all the components, and re-build it again............ wow........


----------



## vw1978 (Nov 2, 2012)

Fantastic shots, reminds me I must try harder with my own watch photography.


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

:notworthy: :notworthy:


----------



## bowie (Mar 12, 2005)

that is so good.

bowie


----------



## preisman (Dec 27, 2012)

Fantastic shots. And beautiful watches. It gives me something to work on; improving my photography skills.


----------



## hilly10 (Jul 19, 2009)

They are some thing else. What a beautiful well made watch. I am on the look out for a Glassute Pano or Lunar Matic might have to sell to accommodate but who wouldn't for some think so well decorated and well made.


----------



## Andy Tims (Apr 13, 2008)

Wonderful - thanks for posting.

A "vanilla" 1815 would do me.


----------



## wotsch (Jan 5, 2011)

Andy Tims said:


> A "vanilla" 1815 would do me.


Funnily enough, he just posted this: http://uhrforum.de/a...issgold-t125413

He mentioned in one of his threads, that he's on to his second dozen now... :shocking:

-wotsch


----------



## raulgonzalez (Jan 15, 2012)

I would take a Lange over a Patek any day, the styling is much more to my taste than a lot of the PP's and the movements are just stunning. I would love a Datograph or 31 some day but I doubt my salary is ever going to be high enough to afford one!


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

Excellent photos :yes:


----------



## simons194 (Jan 1, 2012)

Note to self buy a better camera......


----------



## Mikeeb (Dec 1, 2012)

Incredible photos thanks for sharing.


----------



## HappyLad (Oct 28, 2009)

Some excellent pictures there - but he could do better with a camera/lens that didn't have so much chromatic aberration..

Notice the blue fringes round high contrast areas on the dial shots


----------



## jeahgreg (Jun 8, 2008)

Beautiful photos.. really amazing!


----------



## YouCantHaveTooManyWatches (Nov 28, 2010)

Second dozen? This latest baby costs â‚¬51,000 for goodness' sake. What does this guy do for a living? Does he own the whole of Daimler Benz or something??


----------



## Mechanical Alarm (Oct 18, 2010)

I bet he has at least that much tied up in photography equipment.


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

YouCantHaveTooManyWatches said:


> Second dozen? This latest baby costs â‚¬51,000 for goodness' sake. What does this guy do for a living? Does he own the whole of Daimler Benz or something??


Probably deeply rooted on HSBC, Vatican Bank or some other crookery... no honest living gets you this kind of money, unless you are an half-witted footballer... who who never buy such a watch.


----------



## wotsch (Jan 5, 2011)

YouCantHaveTooManyWatches said:


> Second dozen? This latest baby costs â‚¬51,000 for goodness' sake. What does this guy do for a living? Does he own the whole of Daimler Benz or something??


I think I read somewhere in one of his threads that he owns a Vinyard and that his other hobbies are photography (surprise!) and fast cars. I bet he's also got quite a nice collection of Porsches...

He might be rich, but at least he's good enough to share the pictures of his lovely Langes with us mere plebs. Also, since he's been posting, I've noticed a few others on that forum trying to match his quality and style of photos.

See, for example: http://uhrforum.de/p...0433-cg-t125313

This is also a good thing, as nice watch or not, who wants to see some crappy, out-of-focus shots from a smeary-lensed phone, even if they have been Instagrammed? (er, I have been known to be guilty of that myself on occaision... :blush: )

-wotsch


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

wotsch said:


> even if they have been Instagrammed?
> 
> -wotsch


Haven't tried that one... installing as I type :lol:


----------



## wotsch (Jan 5, 2011)

Kutusov said:


> Haven't tried that one... installing as I type :lol:


Take heed of this: http://www.theregist...nstagram_bombs/

Try 'Pixlr Express' - much better, doesn't want to have the rights to your photos and still lets you upload to Facebook if you must.

-wotsch


----------



## YouCantHaveTooManyWatches (Nov 28, 2010)

+1 wot wotsch said.

I wasnt having a go at our rich wine producer friend, honest - just very envious! Now even more so!!

Think I'd better learn some German and sign up to uhrforum.de and compliment him on his amazing good taste in watches and his very fine camera skills.

I would go as far as to say that his photography of the Langematik is not just better but much more "real" than the alangesohne website!

Top man!


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

wotsch said:


> Take heed of this: http://www.theregist...nstagram_bombs/
> 
> Try 'Pixlr Express' - much better, doesn't want to have the rights to your photos and still lets you upload to Facebook if you must.
> 
> -wotsch


Once I saw it wanted me to register an acc I uninstantiated it... I'm up to here with accs, now that somehow, and through google centralizing powers, I now have a facebook acc and a twitter acc  I'm not even sure how that was possible, probably by Google Now or + or whatever but I'm feeling this whole virtual thing is getting beyond me...


----------



## Roger the Dodger (Oct 5, 2009)

Now that's what you call watch photography...superb. I wonder if there was any post production tweaking...BTW, just out of interest, did your browsers automatically translate the threads...Chrome did.


----------



## Afka (Jul 13, 2012)

Incredible shots! As he posted once the equipment he has is:

camera - Canon 5D Mark III

objective for "normal" pictures - Canon 100mm Makro

objective for detailed pictures - Canon 24-105mm with Novoflex Retroadapter


----------



## Afka (Jul 13, 2012)

And - of course is he collecting A.Lange, but as an everyday beater he has Rado Sintra Chrono and as sport watch JLC Reverso Gran Sport.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 14, 2012)

Excellent photos.


----------



## wotsch (Jan 5, 2011)

Another Sunday, another Lange, more terrific photos:

http://uhrforum.de/l...aymatic-t126109

This time it's a Daymatic - it must be a wonderful thing to watch the retrograde day indicator reset itself at midnight on a Sunday...

-wotsch


----------



## bowie (Mar 12, 2005)

wotsch said:


> Another Sunday, another Lange, more terrific photos:
> 
> http://uhrforum.de/l...aymatic-t126109
> 
> ...


----------



## wotsch (Jan 5, 2011)

...and another. This time a rectangular one: http://uhrforum.de/l...ndphase-t126998

-wotsch


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

I've only noticed now that the user name is A. Lang... could this be a guy linked to the maker and not a private owner? Because if not, forget the golden egg goose... I want that guy clucking on my garden...


----------



## wotsch (Jan 5, 2011)

He's been asked that in the latest thread. His answer:

"Ich bin mit Lange weder verwandt noch verschwÃ¤gert. Und ich arbeite auch nicht bei Lange und habe auch ansonsten mit der Uhrenindustrie Ã¼berhaupt nichts zu tun."

which means:

"I'm not related to Lange either by birth or marriage. I don't work at Lange and have absolutely nothing to do with the watch industry" (other than collecting some of its finest output, one might add).

He's 'just' a wealthy collector, it seems, who's other hobby is photography. He mentioned in one of the other theads that he chose his user name to reflect his particular interest.

Even though I don't have the kind of photography equipment I'm sure he has (which I imagine also cost as much as a good car or two), his photos have inspired me to take more care over mine - as you saw at the weekend with the Poljot.

-wotsch


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

wotsch said:


> - as you saw at the weekend with the Poljot.
> 
> -wotsch


...and they are very nice but I think you need to sell a few more pounds of weapons grade plutonium to finance the kind of equipment that gives you those kind of photos!


----------



## wotsch (Jan 5, 2011)

He had a week off, but he's back with another beauty:

http://uhrforum.de/a...ia-thin-t128256

Looks like it might be one of their budget models...

-wotsch


----------



## wotsch (Jan 5, 2011)

Here's another:

http://uhrforum.de/a-lange-and-soehne-saxonia-handaufzug-t129736

Absolutely gorgeous! Just look at the indices on the grey dial in the last photo of the face before he starts on the movement!

-wotsch


----------



## Dirty Habitz (Jan 27, 2013)

Those pictures are just stunning, they really do the piece justice. Is that the same movement in each of those?


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

Beautiful watch, beautiful pictures and I still hate being poor... :wallbash:


----------



## Barreti (Apr 18, 2008)

Christ they are great photographs. And the detail in the watch movements is amazing, it really gives you perspective on the craftsmanship in these watches.

Thank you for posting these links, it's made fascination reading.


----------



## wotsch (Jan 5, 2011)

After a bit of a break, he's back with another stunner:

http://uhrforum.de/a...issgold-t132622

The finish on these pieces is just exceptional (and, in the case of Lange & SÃ¶hne, I think calling them 'pieces', as in pieces of art, is OK). This one has the most exquisite micro-rotor that makes me weep.

-wotsch


----------



## skysocrates (Sep 7, 2010)

Wonder how much his collection is worth?


----------



## mihaixp (Nov 9, 2010)

It's the first time I've seen real life pics of this model. Besides wow, there's nothing much to say.

Thanks for sharing the link with us.


----------



## jmm1 (Aug 18, 2009)

The worksmanship on that is absolutly stunning.


----------



## Dirty Habitz (Jan 27, 2013)

Wow, stunning images of a beautiful piece.


----------



## Kamakazie! (Mar 13, 2013)

Nice wAtch and some good macro shots!


----------



## wotsch (Jan 5, 2011)

Well, today's is I think the most jaw-dropping one yet. It's the Langematik Perpetual Calendar. His pictures make the watch seem quite large, but it's only 38.5mm in diameter and it doesn't look very thick either. It's a shame you can't see the calendar mechanics behind the dial. It must be quite amazing to hold one of these in the hand (or put it on the wrist) knowing the craftsmanship and skill that goes in to making and decorating it.

Quite exceptional!

http://uhrforum.de/a...alender-t134817

-wotsch


----------



## wotsch (Jan 5, 2011)

My jaw just dropped even further:

http://uhrforum.de/a...e-split-t137277

Just look at that movement - astounding!

He says this will be the last one for a while - although he has two on order that he's expecting to arrive later in the year.

-wotsch


----------



## wotsch (Jan 5, 2011)

For your enjoyment, another one posted a couple of weeks ago. Pure class:

http://uhrforum.de/a...-bilder-t205583

-wotsch


----------



## Nigelp (Jan 28, 2015)

simply genius


----------



## hilly10 (Jul 19, 2009)

Hi Guys I posted on page 1 of this thread ad said then it was my intention to get myself a Glashutte of some description well

I did manage to get hold of a Glashutte not as nice as the Lange but even so its quite a nice piece.





My photos are not up to his standards but you get the gist


----------



## rhino2k (Oct 17, 2014)

Holy ****!

They are awesome pictures! The display backs on these watches are equally amazing!


----------

